# NK Dictator in Failing Health?



## candycorn (Apr 20, 2020)

Trump’s lover may be dying.









						US monitoring intelligence that North Korean leader is in grave danger after surgery
					

The US is monitoring intelligence that suggests North Korea's leader, Kim Jong Un, is in grave danger after undergoing a previous surgery, according to a US official with direct knowledge.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 20, 2020)

Dennis Rodman is in tears......as....usual


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 20, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Trump’s lover may be dying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is going to break a lot of democrat hearts,,,


----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2020)

Surgery? what kind of surgery?


----------



## Maxdeath (Apr 20, 2020)

Not sure who will take his place but hopefully it is not such a totalitarian. I would suggest Hillary or 44 but I was hoping for someone that was a little more lenient T word the rest of the world.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 20, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s lover may be dying.
> ...


Really?  Why?  Trump and Kim fell in love.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 20, 2020)

skye said:


> Surgery? what kind of surgery?


Skye. Por favor amor.
It's Kimm Dong Tu Short. Take it from there


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Trump’s lover may be dying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That could be a problem.  Kim has surrounded himself with a bunch incompetent idiots.  If Kim is out of the picture, we could be looking at another nuclear showdown.  The perception that Covid 19 has presented an opportunity for NK to act may well lead to a nuclear confrontation which could be disastrous for South Korea.


----------



## McRib (Apr 20, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Dennis Rodman is in tears......as....usual



So is Trump.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 20, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Trump’s lover may be dying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt anyone will cry over his death...


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 20, 2020)

candycorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


when did that happen???


----------



## McRib (Apr 20, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> this is going to break a lot of democrat hearts,,,



I think you got your wires crossed, it is your Dear Leader who fell in love with the other Dear Leader.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 20, 2020)

odanny said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > this is going to break a lot of democrat hearts,,,
> ...




I dont have a leader,,,but we have a president,,,and when did he fall in love with him???


----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Surgery? what kind of surgery?
> ...




omigod LOL


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


CNN reported that Kim had coronary surgery and is in grave condition








						US monitoring intelligence that North Korean leader is in grave danger after surgery
					

The US is monitoring intelligence that suggests North Korea's leader, Kim Jong Un, is in grave danger after undergoing a previous surgery, according to a US official with direct knowledge.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I was talking about trump being in love with him,,,


----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




I will wait to hear this from another source......I don't trust CNN/Crap News Network/FAKE NEWS.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 20, 2020)

skye said:


> Surgery? what kind of surgery?


Lap band...well it needs to be if not.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


That surgeon is shittin puppies right now.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s lover may be dying.
> ...


True.  But it could just as easily be an opportunity.  If only we had a serious person in the Oval


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 20, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s lover may be dying.
> ...


The problem the US will have to face is who will take over which would be an unknown, not welcome news in the middle a pandemic.  Since NK leaders tend to surround themselves with a lot of incompetents that are of no threat, there's no telling who we will be negotiating with.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


If Trump does not get along with whoever it might be, South Korea could be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 20, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...


so now trump doesnt lie,,,


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Whomever it is it will be hand picked by Moscow and Beijing...


----------



## McRib (Apr 20, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Damn you're dumb.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


I don't think so.  NK picks their leaders the old fashion way by eliminating all rivals.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 20, 2020)

AP is reporting it as well


----------



## candycorn (Apr 20, 2020)

odanny said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Yes he is.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 20, 2020)

odanny said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I'm not the one thats spent 3 yrs calling him a liar and then claim he told the truth,,,


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Truthfully if Beijing did not bless the Kim family they would not be in power and would have been overthrown decades ago but because of Beijing and Moscow backing the Kim regime has lasted a long time...


----------



## justinacolmena (Apr 20, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Really? Why? Trump and Kim fell in love.


That reminds me of a Bible passage, if one man is "loving" on another in bed like that, he's dead meat, and the vultures are circling overhead. Luke 17:34–37.


----------



## Rocko (Apr 20, 2020)

I’ll believe it when it’s confirmed. We’ve had false alarms surrounding his health in the past


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


I don't think Beijing or Moscow is concerned with who might replace Kim because whoever takes over will be so dependent on China and to a lesser extent on Moscow, they will fall inline.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Apr 20, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Trump’s lover may be dying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know, I had considered the idea that withe basically hermit like status of N Korea and their leader only really interacting with China that there was a chance that he could catch this virus.  If he did, and let's say he had complications, they would definitely NOT blame China for this and would do everything in their power to make sure nobody knew it was coronavirus.

If he passes, does anyone know who his replacement would be?  I don't even know if he has children or brothers.  I know nothing about this guy.


----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2020)

Again....I havent seen any evidence, only anonymous  sources .... world news can not rely only  on anonymous sources....should have more solid  evidence than that

Still waiting on this one.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Possible...

My biggest fear is not Soul burning but North Korea selling uranium to have a dirty bomb made and used.

Also cyberterrorism will grow from there...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 20, 2020)

skye said:


> Surgery? what kind of surgery?


Heart surgery.  He was a heavy drinker and drug user.  He and Dennis Rodman had a lot in common.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Next in line is said to be his sister.


----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Surgery? what kind of surgery?
> ...



drug user? wow never heard that he was a drug user?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Apr 20, 2020)

skye said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...




CNN may have a biased domestic news approach, but on International issues, they are generally more careful and accurate.  Just my opinion, but I do stress, _in general_.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 20, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s lover may be dying.
> ...



He had one of his older brothers killed and has another older brother but he also has maybe one to three kids...

Also has a few sisters...









						Kim Jong-il - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				











						Kim Jong-un - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 20, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


sorry but they pushed the russia thing and are still doing it,,,


----------



## shockedcanadian (Apr 20, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I thought it was his brother in law.

Either way, it's a precarious situation.  He was worse than his father, will his kids be worse than him?  If they are even bestowed the dictator position.  Hell, they might even be in danger.  I remember hearing the story that when Stalin as on his deathbed and suffering none of his underlings would call the doctor for fear how he might react either way, and, they all knew they wanted him gone.


----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




I don't know.

We'll have to  wait and see what's happening


----------



## shockedcanadian (Apr 20, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Yes, for domestic political purposes.  Some might even hypothesize they are protecting a party.

I don't know the answers, but I didn't buy into the Russian angle.  Never made sense to me.  I do believe their reporting on issues within other nations and/or terror group activities etc.  Again, I stress, in general I believe their reporting on these issues.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 20, 2020)

the invisible enemy!









						North Korean Dictator Kim Jong Un In ‘Grave Danger’ After Surgery, Report Says | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 20, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



I have no real information on his children but if one is picked then the wife most likely run the show with the Generals and Beijing backing until the child reaches of age to rule if the family is not wiped our by a General or his older brother in a coup...


----------



## otto105 (Apr 20, 2020)

skye said:


> Surgery? what kind of surgery?



He got a vasectomy for trump.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 20, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> the invisible enemy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donald would be heartbroken if the love letters were to end from that strong man dictator.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Apr 20, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Precisely.  Or, a deal she can't refuse and she is allowed to live on a government salary in one of his houses somewhere and raise their children while the military "eases her pain by dealing with the burden of running the government".  In countries like this where a dictator (and maybe even herself) make many enemies, it might be the best deal one gets.

I recall Gorbachev telling a story in which when he was basically pushed out of government that he expected to be executed, but instead, they gave him a pass to live, just as he had done for those before him who tried to overthrow him (at least I think that is what they tried to do if my memory serves me correctly).  He said that he was quite surprised with this outcome and humbly accepted his fate of a life outside of power (but a life nonetheless).


----------



## JGalt (Apr 20, 2020)

skye said:


> Surgery? what kind of surgery?



Maybe liposuction. He needed some.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 20, 2020)

odanny said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Dennis Rodman is in tears......as....usual
> ...




So should all of America.   I thought that there was a real good chance that President Trump would be able to convince Un to make a face-turn and abandon his policy of evil.  Might still be possible.  President Trump proposed ideas including a possible Trump Tower Pyongyang , golf courses, etc., that would create tremendous prosperity for Un as well as his North Korean people.   A lot of the other leadership in Korea is against prosperity, but Un knows in his heart its the right thing to do.  But the Nork generals are more hardline liberals and are undoubtably fighting him on it.


----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2020)

JGalt said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Surgery? what kind of surgery?
> ...



lol.....then he will survive that....I think?


----------



## JGalt (Apr 20, 2020)

Conflicting reports. China says it ain't so, South Korea says they they cannot "independently verify."  If it's true, his sister could possibly be his replacement.


----------



## JGalt (Apr 20, 2020)

skye said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Liposuction in North Korea is a dangerous procedure.  I heard they use an old 1950's Hoover vacuum cleaner and bags are hard to find for those.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 20, 2020)

skye said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Seriously!   Dennis Rodman talked about their shared love of drugs extensively.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 20, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



Actually I remember what happened when the Communist Party attempted to over throw Gorbachev and Gorbachev thought he would die but with Yeltsin and Protesters in Moscow Gorbachev lived and saw the end of the Soviet Union...









						State Committee on the State of Emergency - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Stupid communists if they had left Gorbachev alone they would have stayed in power but under a different system...


----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Did he? ok? I never heard of it.


----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2020)

JGalt said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...




who gives a fig about lipo , darling! lol


----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2020)

I still don't believe it's true

they say grave danger and all that...












						Report: Kim Jong-un in 'Grave Danger' Following Surgery
					

North Korean dictator Kim Jong-un is reportedly in "grave danger" following surgery, CNN reported on Monday evening.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 20, 2020)

skye said:


> Again....I havent seen any evidence, only anonymous  sources .... world news can not rely only  on anonymous sources....should have more solid  evidence than that
> 
> Still waiting on this one.



Why change now. You've had solid evidence for years that Trump is a douchebag...


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 20, 2020)

skye said:


> I still don't believe it's true
> 
> they say grave danger and all that...
> 
> ...




You never know,  North Korean politics is a complex minefield.  Un could have placed a false story to expose possible coupsters who might move forward to try and seize power.


----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes....it is complex  ^^^


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 20, 2020)

His sister went to Olympics and was normal acting. Is she next up?


----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2020)

I won't believe anything....ANYTHING.. ANYTHING 

Until I see any proof ....from real news.... not freaking fake news.

That's all.


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Trump’s lover may be dying.



Melania is dying?


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2020)

My anonymous sources tell me that the surgeon was infected with CV19


----------



## esalla (Apr 21, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Trump’s lover may be dying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you praying?


----------



## esalla (Apr 21, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s lover may be dying.
> ...


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Apr 21, 2020)

Maxdeath said:


> Not sure who will take his place but hopefully it is not such a totalitarian. I would suggest Hillary or 44 but I was hoping for someone that was a little more lenient T word the rest of the world.


His sister. The brains of the operation.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 21, 2020)

candycorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You have a sick and unserious mind


----------



## candycorn (Apr 21, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s lover may be dying.
> ...


No but she may be deported soon


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 21, 2020)

candycorn said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Deported for what cause?    Mrs. Trump is a naturalized citizen of America.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 21, 2020)

You might want a more reliable source than CNN.


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 21, 2020)

We





Likkmee said:


> Dennis Rodman is in tears......as....usual


ll they can both fuck off and die and I'll be happy. The sooner the better.


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 21, 2020)

D





Polishprince said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...


Democrats don't like her because like many if not most other people, she's smarter than they are.


----------



## McRib (Apr 21, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> So should all of America.   I thought that there was a real good chance that President Trump would be able to convince Un to make a face-turn and abandon his policy of evil.  Might still be possible.  President Trump proposed ideas including a possible Trump Tower Pyongyang , golf courses, etc., that would create tremendous prosperity for Un as well as his North Korean people.   A lot of the other leadership in Korea is against prosperity, but Un knows in his heart its the right thing to do.  But the Nork generals are more hardline liberals and are undoubtably fighting him on it.



WTF?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 21, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Trump’s lover may be dying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim Sciutto?  hahahhahahaha. how the fk would he know?  maybe he is close to the family?  yeah that's it right?

I'm cracking up again, the shit a leftist believes is really amazing.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 21, 2020)

skye said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


or CNN, China's News Network


----------



## jc456 (Apr 21, 2020)

JGalt said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Surgery? what kind of surgery?
> ...


haircut?


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 21, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure who will take his place but hopefully it is not such a totalitarian. I would suggest Hillary or 44 but I was hoping for someone that was a little more lenient T word the rest of the world.
> ...





Persistence Of Memory said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure who will take his place but hopefully it is not such a totalitarian. I would suggest Hillary or 44 but I was hoping for someone that was a little more lenient T word the rest of the world.
> ...


Or not:
Snip:

But, he added, she would never adopt the mantle of leader should something happen to her brother. “Kim Yo-jong knows how to smooth Kim Jong-un’s initiatives and strengthen his soft power … *but she won’t replace the primary decision-maker. North Korea is a Confucian country where seniority and masculinity are respected. She is Kim’s most trusted ally, but no more than that.”*









						Kim Yo-jong: the sister of Kim Jong-un, fast 'becoming his alter ego'
					

The North Korean leader’s trusted propagandist-in-chief is in the ascendancy




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 21, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Dennis Rodman is in tears......as....usual


Also in drag.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 21, 2020)

jc456 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Snip:

Daily NK said Kim had been hospitalized on April 12, just hours before *the cardiovascular procedure, as his health had deteriorated since August due to heavy smoking, obesity, and overwork.*









						North Korea media silent on Kim's whereabouts as speculation rages
					

North Korea marked the anniversary of the birthday of its founding father and Kim's grandfather, Kim Il Sung, as a national holiday on April 15, but Kim was not seen in attendance.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 21, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Trump’s lover may be dying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good parrot!  Quoting FAKE NEWS CNN is what you Leftards do best.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Apr 21, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


Maybe he'll kill her like her brother.


----------



## westwall (Apr 21, 2020)

candycorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...







Naaah, that was for fools, like you.  The reality is the political elite of both parties(cause they are basically the same at the elite level) gave the little asshole everything he ever wanted. 

Face it pootin putz, Trump was the only adult that kim ever had to deal with and Trump said NO!


----------



## Flopper (Apr 21, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s lover may be dying.
> ...


He has a wife and sister, but no other children.  He has other relatives but he's disposed of some of them.


----------



## baron falwell (Apr 21, 2020)

Why are all you right wing rubes so upset associating Kim Jung Un with Donny Trump?
After all Trump was the one who said he Loved Un and they wrote "beautiful" letters to each other.
Just saying.


----------



## gipper (Apr 21, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


That’s unfair Candy. Dumb Don is the only potus to meet with the NK leader and really try to obtain peace. Ears never did that.

Try to be fair.


----------



## McRib (Apr 21, 2020)

westwall said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Trump said he fell in love.


----------



## westwall (Apr 21, 2020)

odanny said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Yeah, that's called playing to th he audience.  You fools can't understand negotiation methodology.  When dealing with a crazy person you either kill them, or flatter them.

Trump figured that killing him would cost a lot of collateral deaths, so flatter the little monster is the tactic he chose.

You're too stupid to figure that out.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 21, 2020)

baron falwell said:


> Why are all you right wing rubes so upset associating Kim Jung Un with Donny Trump?
> After all Trump was the one who said he Loved Un and they wrote "beautiful" letters to each other.
> Just saying.


so are you telling us now that trump doesnt lie???


----------



## Joe Farmer (Apr 21, 2020)

I wouldn't trust any news regarding Kim Jong-un. Not that everything is propaganda and lies, but much of it is, most of it intentional.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 21, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Surgery? what kind of surgery?
> ...


And, most likely, "Won Hung Tu Hi"!


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 21, 2020)

Joe Farmer said:


> I wouldn't trust any news regarding Kim Jong-un. Not that everything is propaganda and lies, but much of it is, most of it intentional.




You're undoubtably right on this.   I really have doubts that he would be in bad health.   Un is still a young man who looks well nourished to me.   Fake news to draw someone out to make a move so that he can identify a possible traitor?


----------



## beautress (Apr 21, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The Democrats around here are just bearing a little false witness today, progressive hunter.


----------



## skye (Apr 21, 2020)

the Doctor that operated  on Kim  Yon Poop

no wonder he is not well


----------



## McRib (Apr 21, 2020)

westwall said:


> Yeah, that's called playing to th he audience.  You fools can't understand negotiation methodology.  When dealing with a crazy person you either kill them, or flatter them.
> 
> Trump figured that killing him would cost a lot of collateral deaths, so flatter the little monster is the tactic he chose.
> 
> You're too stupid to figure that out.



I get it, "playing to the audience" means talking to inbred, toothless hillbillies at a Trump rally, 90% of whom have never heard of Kim Jong Un, or North Korea. When all those mental defectives heard Trump say he fell in love with someone named Kim, they probably thought he was banging another porn star, and they slobbered all over their Trump T-shirt in glee.


----------



## skye (Apr 21, 2020)

*Donald Trump Questions CNN Report About Kim Jong-un’s Health*
“With CNN, they come out with a report — I don’t put too much credence in it,” Trump said. "


BLESS PRESIDENT TRUMP.  









						Donald Trump Questions CNN Report About Kim Jong-un's Health
					

President Donald Trump on Tuesday questioned a CNN report that Kim Jong-un's health is reportedly in "grave danger" following a surgery.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## candycorn (Apr 22, 2020)

westwall said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



And the way you do that is to say, "We fell in love"?  You're probably going to say "yes" revealing what a moron you are.


----------



## westwall (Apr 22, 2020)

odanny said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that's called playing to th he audience.  You fools can't understand negotiation methodology.  When dealing with a crazy person you either kill them, or flatter them.
> ...









It's that attitude that is going to lose you the election.

And for that, I thank you.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 22, 2020)

odanny said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that's called playing to th he audience.  You fools can't understand negotiation methodology.  When dealing with a crazy person you either kill them, or flatter them.
> ...







You just keep right on thinkin' that.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 22, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Trump’s lover may be dying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes a god. He'll be ok.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 22, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You think hes even alive?


----------



## beautress (Apr 22, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


He's gravely ill last I heard, with nobody in NK talking. I dare not speculate.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 22, 2020)

beautress said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


I meant the sturgeon

Jimmy's a god. He'll  be fine


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 22, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Maybe...who knows. If he is dead, I think sis is gonna take the reigns and push for unification.


----------



## skye (Apr 22, 2020)

So *candycorn* .....have you been following this?

what's going on with Kim Jong-un?

you have any idea or you just throw out your threads and hope something sticks????

what's happening?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 22, 2020)

westwall said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Yeah, Trump is a master of international diplomacy.


----------



## iceberg (Apr 22, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


i know nothing of his sister. what little i've read - there's some hope maybe.

maybe.

can you imagine the history we're living through right now with all that has been going on? very turbulent times for sure.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 22, 2020)

No, skye, I'm sorry.  You should take back the "Like".  I was being sarcastic.  

Trump is the rankest of clueless amateurs - First of His Name, Breaker of Deals.  International diplomacy doesn't depend on 'liking' each other.  That's for children.


----------



## skye (Apr 22, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> No, skye, I'm sorry.  You should take back the "Like".  I was being sarcastic.
> 
> Trump is the rankest of clueless amateurs - First of His Name, Breaker of Deals.  International diplomacy doesn't depend on 'liking' each other.  That's for children.




Trump! Best President ever.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 22, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I gave you a like for stating the obvious too. Live with it!


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 22, 2020)

skye said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > No, skye, I'm sorry.  You should take back the "Like".  I was being sarcastic.
> ...


Since George Washington anyway


----------



## skye (Apr 22, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> No, skye, I'm sorry.  You should take back the "Like".  I was being sarcastic.
> 
> Trump is the rankest of clueless amateurs - First of His Name, Breaker of Deals.  International diplomacy doesn't depend on 'liking' each other.  That's for children.




You like this better? the way Hussein bin Obama dealt with it? if you do then ...HOUSTON WE HAVE A  MENTAL PROBLEM WITH YOU....so to speak

I am with President Trump all the way. 

those are American soldiers captured by Iran  under Hussein Obama


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 22, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Take it back.  No offense, but that sarcasm couldn't be more obvious if I etched it in your cranium with a woodburner.  He's an international laughing stock.  Literally.  They laugh at him.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 22, 2020)

Flopper said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Oh, CNN. Nevermind


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 22, 2020)

skye said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > No, skye, I'm sorry.  You should take back the "Like".  I was being sarcastic.
> ...


America's most shameful times are when Democrats are in power.


----------



## skye (Apr 22, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...




Totally agree with you , Death Angel!


----------



## Meister (Apr 22, 2020)

I think a lot of liberals are truly upset with this news, I mean...one of their own, and all.


----------



## Meister (Apr 22, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I caught a sturgeon on the Columbia River last Sept.  200 pounder


----------



## candycorn (Apr 22, 2020)

Meister said:


> I think a lot of liberals are truly upset with this news, I mean...one of their own, and all.


Trump said they fell in love.  The blob must be heartbroken


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 22, 2020)

skye said:


> Surgery? what kind of surgery?


Penis enlargement.


----------



## westwall (Apr 22, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...






Only fools do.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 22, 2020)

westwall said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...







Right.


----------



## westwall (Apr 22, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...







Yeah, right.  Funny you chose that clown.  He was the one ignored at the meeting when everyone else was talking to Trump.


----------



## McRib (Apr 22, 2020)

Meister said:


> I think a lot of liberals are truly upset with this news, I mean...one of their own, and all.



That's the best ya got, huh?  Really? Well that's weak.


----------



## skye (Apr 22, 2020)

odanny said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I think a lot of liberals are truly upset with this news, I mean...one of their own, and all.
> ...



you are an idiot.


----------



## McRib (Apr 22, 2020)

skye said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



That's funny, coming from you, the most mindless Trump supporter on this entire forum.


----------



## SmokeALib (Apr 23, 2020)

candycorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You're a fool.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 23, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



That is what your blob said, "We fell in love" talking about him and KJU's relationship.


----------



## beautress (Apr 23, 2020)

Saw a news article this morning that said Kim John-un had a foot surgery in 2014 and was out of the loop for 40 days and appeared when he was better again and was televisded walking very well, 40 days after his surgery. So this disappearance after surgery is not a first if the information on this morning's news was accurate.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Which in no way contradicts the fact they were all laughing at him.

Seriously, Trump's approach to diplomacy is childish.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 23, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Given how ruthless his sister is I wouldn't bet on him being alive now...


----------



## westwall (Apr 23, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...










And it works.  Your so called experts have been signing the US up for every shitty deal there is.  

Trump has reversed that, which, because you are a stalinist, pisses you off.


----------



## Meister (Apr 23, 2020)

odanny said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I think a lot of liberals are truly upset with this news, I mean...one of their own, and all.
> ...


Comrade, I was just speaking the truth, those cards fall where they are.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Oh, please.  Keep that stupid 'stalinist' shit to yourself, would you?  It dumbs down an entire neighborhood.


----------



## westwall (Apr 23, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...







No, that is your contribution to the neighborhood,  you lower the median IQ level by at least 26 points.


----------



## McRib (Apr 23, 2020)

Meister said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I'm not your "comrade", and you really sound confused. Do you realize it was your Dear Leader who said he 'fell in love' with the other Dear Leader? And then you say that Democrats love Kim Jong Un? 

Nope, it's your Dear Leader who loves Dear Leader, and by proxy, so do you.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 23, 2020)

odanny said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...



Trump thinks a diplomatic victory is saying, "he likes me", while he continues to lie to his followers about who pays tariffs.


----------



## Meister (Apr 23, 2020)

odanny said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...


Hey, you people are the commies, just embrace.


----------



## McRib (Apr 23, 2020)

Meister said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



That's just……….sad.


----------



## skye (Apr 23, 2020)

*'I think it was a fake report': Trump claims report about Kim Jong Un's health concern was 'false'*

and so that's that my friends.



| April 23, 2020 07:07 PM









						Donald Trump
					






					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## skye (Apr 23, 2020)

he is alive and well...

also just saying...


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 23, 2020)

Technically speaking, N. Korea and S. Korea are still at war. 

Any reports from S. Korea should be taken lightly.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 24, 2020)

skye said:


> he is alive and well...
> 
> also just saying...
> 
> ...


Careful, you're talking about your master's lover there.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 24, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


I don't think she wants to push for re-unification...a month ago she called South Korea a "frightened dog barking".... 
Kim Jong-un sister condemns 'frightened dog' South Korea in first public statement


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 24, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Technically speaking, N. Korea and S. Korea are still at war.
> 
> Any reports from S. Korea should be taken lightly.


You have it backwards you commie shitstain.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 24, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Nobody wants to give up power. Tyrants are only overthrown. They never give power back to the people


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 24, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Conflicting reports. China says it ain't so, South Korea says they they cannot "independently verify."  If it's true, his sister could possibly be his replacement.


The witch queen of angemar


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 24, 2020)

skye said:


> *'I think it was a fake report': Trump claims report about Kim Jong Un's health concern was 'false'*
> 
> and so that's that my friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > *'I think it was a fake report': Trump claims report about Kim Jong Un's health concern was 'false'*
> ...




We'll have to wait until they are ready.....wont we?....

I won't be holding my breath thou...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 24, 2020)

skye said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


The Chinese will finish the job by giving him the flu.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 24, 2020)

skye said:


> Surgery? what kind of surgery?


Liposuction?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 24, 2020)

He probably popped his stitches watching Trump's bravura performance yesterday.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 24, 2020)

skye said:


> he is alive and well...
> 
> also just saying...
> 
> ...


You think that looks well?


----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2020)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > he is alive and well...
> ...



he would look worse if dead...


----------



## Coyote (Apr 24, 2020)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > he is alive and well...
> ...


How can you tell the difference...?


----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




ok darling....LOL relax now!


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2020)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



He is.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2020)

He’s been dead for about 10 days now.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 25, 2020)

Hopefully that fat bastard is dead.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 25, 2020)

skye said:


> Surgery? what kind of surgery?


Maybe the kind that gives him a C cup.


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> He’s been dead for about 10 days now.


Is this supposition?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > He’s been dead for about 10 days now.
> ...


I have sources on the ground...


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Then, what is the word on succession to power?


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 25, 2020)

Is this a case of Schrodinger's dictator; he's both alive and dead until we see/don't see him at a must-be-seen event?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Looks like his sister is the likely pick.


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 25, 2020)

Difficult to understand why some general doesn't take over.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> Difficult to understand why some general doesn't take over.


They want to keep the family ‘dynasty’ idea going. Their population has been conditioned to accept that.


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Difficult to understand why some general doesn't take over.
> ...


The population has also been "conditioned" to have nothing to eat. Anyone who could promise more nourishment could "recondition" folks fast.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...



Don’t underestimate the cult of personality that has been built up around the family over 3 generations. It’s tied to the national identity.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 25, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Technically speaking, N. Korea and S. Korea are still at war.
> 
> Any reports from S. Korea should be taken lightly.


True! In 1953 North Korea and South Korea signed an armistice. Just an armistice.
No peace treaty was ever signed which means they're still at war (luckily they are not killing each other...) 
Korean Armistice Agreement - Wikipedia


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 25, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Technically speaking, N. Korea and S. Korea are still at war.
> ...


Of all the things I want to do today, taking a stroll in the Korean DMZ is not one of them


----------



## MAGAman (Apr 25, 2020)

candycorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Thats as stupid as the Leftard Russian Collusion lies.

It was Monica's sucker that funded Nork's nukes

You tards just can't stop embarrassing yourselves.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 25, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I was quoting your blob.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 25, 2020)

China Sends Doctors to North Korea as Rumors on Kim Jong Un's Health Swirl
					

China has sent a team of doctors to North Korea to help determine Supreme Leader of North Korea Kim Jong Un's health status, Reuters reported on Friday. Hong Kong state media reported that Kim was dead, though there has been no confirmation from U.S. sources at this point.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 25, 2020)

Coyote said:


> China Sends Doctors to North Korea as Rumors on Kim Jong Un's Health Swirl
> 
> 
> China has sent a team of doctors to North Korea to help determine Supreme Leader of North Korea Kim Jong Un's health status, Reuters reported on Friday. Hong Kong state media reported that Kim was dead, though there has been no confirmation from U.S. sources at this point.
> ...


Oh, this will go well! Not.


----------



## August West (Apr 25, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


A BIPARTISAN report said the Russian hoax was not a hoax. Try to keep up.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/the-russia-hoax-was-never-a-hoax-an-encouraging-bipartisan-report-confirms-it/2020/04/22/351ee5e2-84c3-11ea-a3eb-e9fc93160703_story.html


----------



## gipper (Apr 26, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



Ha ha ha let’s all laugh about rumors that Kim Jong Un might be dead because he runs a crazy backwards regime where the media are a propaganda arm of the state and the public is oppressed and surveilled and people are imprisoned for exposing the truth about the government.

~

“I sure hope those North Koreans get to have democracy someday like we have here. Lemme log off this search engine algorithmically stacked toward billionaire CIA-tied media and ponder whether I want Donald Trump or Joe Biden to continue the wars and oligarchic exploitation.”

CAITLIN JOHNSTONE

Funny no?


----------



## August West (Apr 26, 2020)

gipper said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


Not funny. Just stupid.


----------



## gipper (Apr 26, 2020)

August West said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I guess it’s true then. Imperialists are not only dumb, they lack a sense of humor too.


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 26, 2020)

South Korea is convinced Kim is alive.


----------



## there4eyeM (May 2, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Sources on the ground had him in the ground.
He seems to have recovered somehow. Lazarus?


----------



## there4eyeM (May 2, 2020)

Like being turned into a newt, he got better.


----------



## Unkotare (May 2, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...



Body double


----------



## Unkotare (May 2, 2020)




----------

